# Pigeon for adoption



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Some of you may remember (or not ) that I had a baby this year that has a damaged wing. I have no idea how it got injured or to what extent the injury is. All I know is I noticed it once the bird was old enough to get up a walk around. She/He (I don't know the sex, I'll just use "he" for now) is now 4 months old. He can fly somewhat. He's able to get to the water and up on a perch and even flies up to the settling cage some days and traps. If I can keep him out of the settling cage, I don't make him trap, but sometimes he just gets up there before I can stop him. 
Anyway...........his flight is not good enough that I can let him out of the loft. Now that I've got the birds on open loft, I've had to move him to a pen in the back.
Of course, if no one is interested he'll just stay here but if there's anyone who would be willing to give him a home with birds that don't fly free, it can be arranged. He's not tame, but maybe could be tamed with some work. So, don't know that he would make a good "house" pigeon.
Here's a picture of the little guy/gal.......


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

Renee,
The link for the picture is awaiting approval? What is this all about?

George


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Avion said:


> Renee,
> The link for the picture is awaiting approval? What is this all about?
> 
> George


I don't know why it does that sometimes.........eventually one of the moderators will see it and approve it.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> I don't know why it does that sometimes.........eventually one of the moderators will see it and approve it.


Because, as you all know, Renee has been known to post scandalous and naughty pictures!!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

TheSnipes said:


> Because, as you all know, Renee has been known to post scandalous and naughty pictures!!


ME?????????????????


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

Still laughing. Thats funnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnny.

George


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

ROFL! I approved that totally naughty and scandalous (NOT) picture when I logged in a bit ago.

Terry


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

What a pretty bird. Looks smart too.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

He's a pretty bird for sure. It's sad that a racer of all birds, can't fly. I have plently of pigeons that I don't let out, that he could be friends with


----------

